# Help with Special Needs Children



## manxpersonNo1 (Apr 8, 2008)

We are the parents of a gorgeous little boy who is ten years old and has Asperger Syndrome. He is fully integrated within mainstream school but would still need some assistance with his social skills from time to time. Our little man suffers quite badly with SAD syndrome and the winter months are miserable for him. We are desperate to make a move that is better for all with a more outdoors, healthy lifestyle. Presently living on the Isle of Man but keen to get some warmth, winter and summer! We are both professional people (husband chief engineer on seacats/ferries), myself compliance and regulatory manager within corporate service work, trusts and fund management. I have Intl recognised qualifications in regulatory law and compliance. Has anyone got any advice please as to who to tap into (site wise) for help in making the move.

Kind regards
ManxpersonNo1


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Help with special needs*

Hi manxmanNo1 ~ just picking up your thread ~ welcome to the Forum. Yes if it's sunshine you desire, not forgetting fresh air and a less stressful environment, I can't think of a better place to bring your little boy. Every one will say research as much as you can about the island, especially about avoiding pitfalls in respect of house purchase. Just purchased a very informative book entitled 'Buying a home in CYPRUS' which I located on the survival books website. As for location location there's plenty of forum members who can advise you. I'm sure 'yummymuumy' or Veronica Kneeshaw will have ample advice for you. My wife and I have a property being built, away from the hussle and bustle, learning all the time especially from this forum site and it's members. Whilst I understand the dynamics of Asperger Syndrome I'm sorry that I can't give any info on support networks, schooling on the island but once again I'm sure some one will signpost you.
Good luck in your move. Regards Chris


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Manexperson, There is a new law in Cyprus to say they must offer assitence, Have a look at my hubbys site there is parts on schools and list.
there is imfo on things you may need to know about living there.But i am sure if you research and get the right school the sun will shine for you all hope you find what you need . GOOD LUCK.
Tricia


----------



## manxpersonNo1 (Apr 8, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hi Manexperson, There is a new law in Cyprus to say they must offer assitence, Have a look at my hubbys site there is parts on schools and list.
> there is imfo on things you may need to know about living there.But i am sure if you research and get the right school the sun will shine for you all hope you find what you need . GOOD LUCK.
> Tricia


Hi yummymummy
Thanks for the advice. Found your husband's website very informative. Have directed a couple of questions to site which hopefully they can help with. After yet another long, cold winter here on the Isle of Man we are keen to get going. Doing what we can to research as many details, info as possible. We will make it happen.
Kindest regards
ManxpersonNo1


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi glad you found it sure he will do his best to help.I leave the site to him 
(cant spell)lol We plan to move over early next year hope to get something in a quite village near paphos We have a holiday place in paphos that we use when we can and let out. I am used to small village life here in scotland but like you a need more sun .Cyprus has been our dream for a long time cant wait .take your time get it right.1000 have done it and are happy .
Best wishes Tricia


----------

